# Any good for entry level headphone tube amp?



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 22, 2011)

Been seeing a lot of these about ebay  and am thinking of buying one as I am not keen on my existing headphone amp for a few resons that I won't go into. What I want to know is if anyone has any experience with one of these Muse 6N11 type headphone amps 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320666554011?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 23, 2011)

It is a tube amp alright, but I doubt it will power the K701s well. Try looking into LittleDot amplifiers and perhaps the Head-Direct tube amps, even the EF2 powers the K701s alright same goes for the lower end LittleDots.


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 23, 2011)

At that budget... I would stay with SS. 
However if u can get a Little Dot or a Headdirect or even a Darkvoice... u will be in a good shape. Remember the amp is just one part of this equation. U will likely need to spend some money on tubes/cables etc. So think long and hard....
Also look at Headfi.org for more guidance. They also have a very active Buy/sell section where great deals can be had.
All the best!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 23, 2011)

if you can, save some cash and get yourself the Matrix M-Stage.

those goes extremely well with the K701


----------

